# 46.2!!!



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

How are people coping with the heat in Athens? Are you doing OK?


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I can't imagine having to live in 46.2 degree weather during the summer months. I think it is to hot when it reaches 38 here at home.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

That's even worse than the temperatures I've been tracking in Dubai. I've been in 42C in the desert, but Athens would be a little humid, too, which would be much worse.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

*World's toughest race*

I was watching a bit of tv last night and found it had something on this race where the temperature can get up to 60 degrees. Marathon des Sables Introduction
Pretty crazy, as I can't imagine running in that heat.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't imagine running in anything much over 30C. Well, now I can't imagine running. But back when I ran... I think the hottest temperature I've ever experienced is 42C, in the Sahara, in November. That's where the Marathon de Sables is run.

I remember that we had regular timed checks when we all got out our water bottles and drank, and verified we were each consuming a minimum amount of water. We were perspiring heavily but never were aware of it, because the water evaporated instantly from our skin. And that was sitting still in a covered, opensided truck.


----------

